
Covid-19 Fatalities Dashboard - mjirv
https://public.tableau.com/profile/michael.irvine7352#!/vizhome/COVID-19FatalitiesDashboard/CoronavirusFatalitiesDashboard
======
ivalm
For a better viz tool, here is one from john hopkins:
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

~~~
timbit42
This one updates earlier than the John Hopkins one and has more data (every
country):
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

------
xcavier
Ironic how these dashboards beautifully reflect / visualise data, yet it is
widely agreed that the underlying data is largely suspect.

------
xtracto
Thanks for this. It would be interesting to see a histogram or other chart
depicting the age groups.

------
lykr0n
You think part of the problem with the fearmongering around this virus is
stuff like this?

While a cool use of data visualization tools, it doesn't serve much purpose
other then "look how worried you should be at this thing that you can't really
do much to stop." We get it, there is a pandemic going on. Highlighting it
doesn't help much, especially when you don't show any of the positive data-
such as recovery rates.

~~~
s3cur3
I mostly agree, but for areas that haven’t been hit yet, this kind of up-to-
the-minute info can help you decide when you need to put you/your family “on
lockdown.” Here in Kansas City, we only got our first confirmed case on
Saturday—prior to that, my wife & I agreed we should continue business as
usual.

~~~
zigzaggy
Out of curiosity, how has your plan changed? We haven’t had our first case
either but I’m sure it’s around the corner. My wife and I are working on our
plan tonight. This is probably the last weekend we’ll have before it comes
here.

